# Serra da Estrela - Acessos



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 14:59)

http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1318591&idCanal=59


Não entendo como podem as pessoas sair da sua rotina, para irem passar as suas horas livres em filas de trânsito para subir há Serra


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2008 às 15:13)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*



iceworld disse:


> http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1318591&idCanal=59
> 
> 
> Não entendo como podem as pessoas sair da sua rotina, para irem passar as suas horas livres em filas de trânsito para subir há Serra



Era para la ir hoje tirar umas fotos mas tá quieto  ontem foi o que foi imagino hoje  Serra só a partir de quarta feira


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 15:17)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*

Ao ponto que o povo chega  nem eu que sou meteolouco e tarado pelo arrefecimento neve e frio algo que nunca senti na vida  vou a correr para a serra sempre neva alias nunca lá fui nem preciso sei que ela mais tarde ou mais cedo vem cá visitar-me (a neve)...é uma questão de tempo 

Para além disso na minha opnião é mais bonito Trás dos Montes que a Serra da Estrela que só tem calhaus poucas arvores tem é muito agreste.


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2008 às 15:20)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*



Mário Barros disse:


> Ao ponto que o povo chega  nem eu que sou meteolouco e tarado pelo arrefecimento neve e frio algo que nunca senti na vida  vou a correr para a serra sempre neva alias nunca lá fui nem preciso sei que ela mais tarde ou mais cedo vem cá visitar-me (a neve)...é uma questão de tempo
> 
> Para além disso na minha opnião é mais bonito Trás dos Montes que a Serra da Estrela que só tem calhaus poucas arvores tem é muito agreste.



Dream On


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2008 às 15:23)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*

Já deviam ter resolvido o problema do trânsito. A solução pode passar por proibir a circulação de automóveis nestes dias e colocar uns autocarros a fazer as viagens da Covilhã, de Seia de Gouveia e de Manteigas.


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2008 às 15:37)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*



Dan disse:


> Já deviam ter resolvido o problema do trânsito. A solução pode passar por proibir a circulação de automóveis nestes dias e colocar uns autocarros a fazer as viagens da Covilhã, de Seia de Gouveia e de Manteigas.



Ora ai esta a questão principal do assunto, eu sou defensor que carros na  torre não obrigado, mas sim de um teleférico das penhas para a torre como outras grandes montanhas tem  eles já tentaram mas caiu logo no teste experimental  e agora pergunto como é possível haver teleféricos seguros a funcionar nas grandes montanhas da europa a acima dos 3000m com condições adversas e eles la funcionam e aqui em Portugal quando tentaram instalar um caiu logo


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 15:44)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*



spiritmind disse:


> Ora ai esta a questão principal do assunto, eu sou defensor que carros na  torre não obrigado, mas sim de um teleférico das penhas para a torre como outras grandes montanhas tem  eles já tentaram mas caiu logo no teste experimental  e agora pergunto como é possível haver teleféricos seguros a funcionar nas grandes montanhas da europa a acima dos 3000m com condições adversas e eles la funcionam e aqui em Portugal quando tentaram instalar um caiu logo



Eu sei a respota o teleférico era Made in China


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2008 às 15:56)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu sei a respota o teleférico era Made in China



 loool as tantas


----------



## Dan (4 Fev 2008 às 15:56)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*

Não tenho grandes conhecimentos em teleféricos , mas dá para ver que um teleférico das Penhas da Saúde para a Torre ficaria totalmente exposto ao vento. Mesmo assim, não creio que seja difícil construí-lo. Talvez o maior problema seja o número de dias em que este estaria parado por questões de segurança. Mas provavelmente até nem eram assim tantos.


----------



## iceworld (4 Fev 2008 às 16:09)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*

Um teleférico é um bom chamativo de turistas visto que proporciona vistas excelentes.  Apesar de ter que estar parado nestes dias de tempestade pode muito bem funcionar em grande parte do ano, até no Verão!!
Apesar de a Serra e em especial a parte da torre estar muito abandonada, degradada e suja.  O que é vísivel no Verão pois não há neve para tapar os podres


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2008 às 17:05)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*

O teleférico do Matterhorn na Suiça junto da fronteira com a Itália sobe "só" até aos 3800 metros e funciona tanto de verão como de inverno


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*



Minho disse:


> O teleférico do Matterhorn na Suiça junto da fronteira com a Itália sobe "só" até aos 3800 metros e funciona tanto de verão como de inverno



Mais um que vai ao 3700m que já tive a felicidade de andar, e acreditem que ai as condições são bem piores do que cá.

http://www.titlis.ch/index.php?id=651


----------



## jpmartins (4 Fev 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*

Construír um teleférico para a torre, hummm não estou a ver, se fosse um estádio, ou o TGV  a passar na torre, até que acreditava


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2008 às 19:16)

Um teleférico na S.Estrela era mesmo altamente. Concordo!

Sim e não há-de ser mais dificil construir do que nestes sitios:

Davos- Suiça:




St.Moritz - Suiça:





E a nivel de segurança, se a Croácia consegue, nós também conseguimos!

Sljeme - Croácia, Zagreb (Dezembro de 2006)


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Fev 2008 às 19:55)

AnDré disse:


> Um teleférico na S.Estrela era mesmo altamente. Concordo!
> 
> Sim e não há-de ser mais dificil construir do que nestes sitios:
> 
> ...



E de onde é que vem os €€€ ?? já para não falar da empresa que o construiria.


----------



## ACalado (4 Fev 2008 às 19:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> E de onde é que vem os €€€ ?? já para não falar da empresa que o construiria.



desde que houvesse euros vinha qualquer empresa, a tele cadeira que esta na estancia também  não foram os tugas que a montaram


----------



## AnDré (4 Fev 2008 às 20:04)

Mário Barros disse:


> E de onde é que vem os €€€ ?? já para não falar da empresa que o construiria.



O investimento seria obviamente privado, tal como é a estação de ski na torre.
É claro com a possibilidade de se poder levar o carro mesmo até ao alto, um projecto desta envergadura é completamente inviável, não havendo qualquer empresa privada a querer investir nisso.

Mas imagina que o trânsito era mesmo cortado? Que apenas se podia subir de carro até às Penhas Douradas, Penhas da Saúde e Lagoa Comprida? O Acesso à torre só poderia ser então feito via teleférico. E tenho a certeza que a própria estação de ski iria investir num projecto assim. Até porque seria ela a que mais lucraria com isso! 

E ao nível de turismo, seria sim um grande projecto 


----------



## henriquesillva (4 Fev 2008 às 22:23)

*Boas:*

Cá em Guimarães, existe um teleférico, inaugurado em 1994.
Tem uma extensão de 1,7 Km, da Cidade até á montanha da Penha,
numa altitude de 400 mts.
No ano passado, transportou cerca de 196.000 passageiros, 
e de 2006 a 2007 cresceu cerca de 42 % em passageiros !!!!.
A viagem dura cerca de 10 minutos, em cabines fechadas, 
para 6 pessoas.
Ultimamente inventaram uns suportes exteriores, que permitem pendurar
3 bicicletas e então pegou moda subirmos á Penha no teleférico e descermos de bicla, em downill, cross-country, ou....
Tem sido um sucesso.
Preços.... Só ida------------2,40 €; ida e volta---------3,80€.
Seria uma excelente ideia para a Serra da Estrela.

Um abraço.


----------



## Minho (4 Fev 2008 às 22:25)

E no fim ganhavam a Turisestrela, o estado e mais importante a *Natureza*!


----------



## jpmartins (5 Fev 2008 às 10:17)

Sem dúvida que era uma excelente ideia, mas infelizmente ou há um pouco de falta de visão de quem está à frente, ou então não entendo. À mto tempo que a estrela merecia um investimento desse tipo.


----------



## AnDré (5 Fev 2008 às 10:34)

jpmartins disse:


> Sem dúvida que era uma excelente ideia, mas infelizmente ou há um pouco de falta de visão de quem está à frente, ou então não entendo. À mto tempo que a estrela merecia um investimento desse tipo.



E já repararam nas condições em que se apresentam as duas torres que completam os 2000m de altitude da serra? Confesso que já são subo à Torre desde Agosto de 2005, mas o cenário na altura (em relação às Torres) era desolador. Até vidros partidos tinham


----------



## jPdF (5 Fev 2008 às 10:45)

AnDré disse:


> E já repararam nas condições em que se apresentam as duas torres que completam os 2000m de altitude da serra? Confesso que já são subo à Torre desde Agosto de 2005, mas o cenário na altura (em relação às Torres) era desolador. Até vidros partidos tinham



Sim estão num estado desolador, so não tem drogados la dentro por causa de frio que se faz sentir por la...
Mas essas torres não são as que prefazem os dois mil metros...está la outra torre com cerca de 8m em pedra, e é essa que teoricamente permite fazer com que a serra apresente 2000m


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2008 às 18:41)

Aqui está uma foto que realça bem a degradação do topo de Portugal Continental em pleno verão. É o abandono total...
Fins de Agosto de 2005.


----------



## vivi (6 Fev 2008 às 19:24)

e mesmo por isso que nao vou para la prefiro ir para espanha pois sei que as estradas estao sempre abertas


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2008 às 19:51)

vivi disse:


> e mesmo por isso que nao vou para la prefiro ir para espanha pois sei que as estradas estao sempre abertas



É claro que com neve a degradação fica toda pintada de branco, e a serra torna-se um encanto!
Vale sempre a pena visita-la!

Após o derretimento da neve é que fica assim...


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Fev 2008 às 22:14)

AnDré disse:


>



Ui beleza até a MIR estava em melhor condições quando se despenhou cá em baixo


----------



## iceworld (6 Fev 2008 às 23:05)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*

Apesar de a Serra e em especial a parte da torre estar muito abandonada, degradada e suja.  O que é vísivel no Verão pois não há neve para tapar os podres [/QUOTE]


A foto da torre demonstra bem o estado de degradação a que chegou a serra sem que ninguém com as devidas responsabilidades tome alguma medida. Aposto que se alguma televisão fizesse uma reportagem a denunciar esta situação, aparecia logo a entidade competente a dizer que ia fazer obras e projectos para isto e para aquilo...etc e tal. Mas como sabemos o elemento branco quando se faz notar tem a capacidade de transmitir aquela e beleza e tranquilidade que todos procuram. Estávamos nós aqui a sonhar com um teleférico  ahahah somos mesmo sonhadores...sonhar é bom!!!


----------



## AnDré (6 Fev 2008 às 23:51)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*



iceworld disse:


> Apesar de a Serra e em especial a parte da torre estar muito abandonada, degradada e suja.  O que é vísivel no Verão pois não há neve para tapar os podres




A foto da torre demonstra bem o estado de degradação a que chegou a serra sem que ninguém com as devidas responsabilidades tome alguma medida. *Aposto que se alguma televisão fizesse uma reportagem a denunciar esta situação, aparecia logo a entidade competente a dizer que ia fazer obras e projectos para isto e para aquilo...*etc e tal. Mas como sabemos o elemento branco quando se faz notar tem a capacidade de transmitir aquela e beleza e tranquilidade que todos procuram. Estávamos nós aqui a sonhar com um teleférico  ahahah somos mesmo sonhadores...sonhar é bom!!![/QUOTE]

É exactamente isso!
No verão escrevemos para os 3 canais da televisão portuguesa a denunciar o caso!
Aproveitamos e puxamos a brasa à meteorologia: "como é possivel que o ponto mais alto de portugal continental (atrativo de uma grande massa turistica) não tenha um acompanhamento climatológico do IM sendo este um organismo publico de meteorologia?"


----------



## iceworld (7 Fev 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Estrada reaberta*



AnDré disse:


> A foto da torre demonstra bem o estado de degradação a que chegou a serra sem que ninguém com as devidas responsabilidades tome alguma medida. *Aposto que se alguma televisão fizesse uma reportagem a denunciar esta situação, aparecia logo a entidade competente a dizer que ia fazer obras e projectos para isto e para aquilo...*etc e tal. Mas como sabemos o elemento branco quando se faz notar tem a capacidade de transmitir aquela e beleza e tranquilidade que todos procuram. Estávamos nós aqui a sonhar com um teleférico  ahahah somos mesmo sonhadores...sonhar é bom!!!



É exactamente isso!
No verão escrevemos para os 3 canais da televisão portuguesa a denunciar o caso!
Aproveitamos e puxamos a brasa à meteorologia: "como é possivel que o ponto mais alto de portugal continental (atrativo de uma grande massa turistica) não tenha um acompanhamento climatológico do IM sendo este um organismo publico de meteorologia?"[/QUOTE]

Excelente ideia


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2008 às 16:13)

*Teleférico e estacionamento pago na Serra da Estrela*

*Secretário de Estado do Ambiente sugere teleférico e estacionamento pago na Serra da Estrela*

O secretário de Estado do Ambiente, Humberto Rosa, defendeu hoje a criação de um teleférico e estacionamento pago no ponto mais alto de Portugal, na Serra da Estrela, a par de gestão mais eficaz na recolha de resíduos

Humberto Rosa falava durante a inauguração do centro de interpretação da Serra da Estrela, na Torre, que funciona no mesmo edifício da zona comercial com uma exposição permanente explicativa da história da Serra da Estrela, as espécies que a povoam e as características especiais da montanha.

A zona das exposições temporárias abriu hoje com uma mostra dedicada às flores da Serra da Estrela, seguindo-se outras temáticas ao longo do ano.

Uma recepção onde são distribuídos diversos folhetos sobre instituições ligadas à Serra e um auditório, onde haverá actividades regulares, são outros dos espaços do centro.

«A Torre é local de peregrinação dos portugueses. Todos querem ir ao ponto mais alto do continente, mas o visitante não pode ser entregue a si próprio», realçou Humberto Rosa. 

«É importante que o meio lhe seja explicado e este Centro de Interpretação é a primeira peça», sublinhou.

«A Torre ainda está longe do que seria ideal, embora tenha progredido muito», referiu o governante, numa alusão a conversações que, segundo referiu, o Governo tem em curso com as diversas entidades ligadas àquela área.

«Há várias ideias em cima da mesa», disse, adiantando que uma delas passa pela necessidade de regular o tráfego: «É uma peça importante. Se puder vir a existir um teleférico, como está em vista, isso será uma oportunidade de condicionar o tráfego».

Humberto Rosa sugeriu, nomeadamente, que quem quiser levar o carro para a Torre, apesar de existir teleférico, «se prepare para pagar o estacionamento».

Recusou-se, no entanto, a adiantar um valor: «É muito prematuro falar nisso. Ainda nem o teleférico existe».

Sobre os custos que o investimento poderia comportar, admite não ter detalhes da ideia falada há vários anos para a Serra da Estrela, apesar de a defender como princípio. 

«Há verbas do Turismo que poderão ser mobilizadas para o efeito», acrescentou.

Humberto Rosa defendeu ainda uma melhor recolha de lixo na zona da Torre e maior sensibilização para os visitantes.

«Quem deixa o lixo não o faz por maldade, mas por falta de consciencialização», realçou.

A implementação de acções depende de «conversas com os municípios e entidades gestoras de resíduos sólidos urbanos. A Resistrela, por exemplo, foi criada há pouco tempo. Ainda não posso dar um calendário», concluiu.

In:Sol

Hummm daqui lá


----------



## *Dave* (31 Jul 2008 às 17:12)

*Re: Teleférico e estacionamento pago na Serra da Estrela*

E quem não gostar de andar de teleférico? E se os cabos voltarem a rebentar como aconteceu nos testes feitos há uns anos?

Não era melhor arranjar os acessos até lá acima? A estrada está lá há imensos anos e também ela está lá para contar uma história que não pode nem deve ser esquecida!!!



Abraço


----------



## Brunomc (26 Out 2008 às 18:08)

*Serra da Estrela  Parque pode vir a ter taxas de acesso*

Serra da Estrela 

Parque pode vir a ter taxas de acesso


O Governo admite instalar uma espécie de portagem no acesso à Serra da Estrela. O dinheiro reverterá para investimentos no Parque. 


A medida ainda está em estudo, mas o secretário de Estado do Ambiente acredita que seria uma solução para financiar o Parque Natural.

“Temos em vista a possibilidade de em certas áreas ser pedido um contributo ao visitante. Pode passar por zonas de estacionamento portajado ou outra coisa. Mas, o primeiro passo é o concurso de ideias para a requalificação da Torre, na sequência dele, é que veremos da viabilidade de fazer isto”, explica Humberto Rosa.

O secretário de Estado, que esteve ontem na inauguração do Centro de Interpretação da Serra da Estrela, disse que este tipo de contributo “acontece em muito parques naturais pela Europa fora”, verbas que depois são investidas no próprio parque.

A proibição de trânsito na zona da Torre, passando a existir teleféricos que transportarão os turistas ao ponto mais alto de Portugal Continental, é outra medida que visa preservar o meio ambiente da zona.

Fonte : RFM 

http://www.rfm.pt/p_news_details.aspx?tab=1&noticia=264529


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Out 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Serra da Estrela  Parque pode vir a ter taxas de acesso*



Isto é o que ?? uma medida para combater o aquecimento financeiro, ou o aquecimento global ??

Isto assim, ainda me incentiva mais a esperar pela neve aqui por Lisboa


----------



## Dan (26 Out 2008 às 19:17)

*Re: Serra da Estrela  Parque pode vir a ter taxas de acesso*

Talvez não seja assim uma ideia tão disparatada, considerando que se trata de um Parque Natural.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2008 às 19:35)

Tendo em conta que o parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês também tem uma espécie de portagem, também não considero uma ideia assim tão disparatada.



*NOTA:*
Uma vez que já haviam dois tópicos a falar exactamente do mesmo assunto, resolvi juntar tudo num tópico só.
Aconselho a leitura dos outros posts


----------



## ACalado (26 Out 2008 às 19:59)

acho que só peca por ser tardia


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Out 2008 às 20:43)

AnDré disse:


> Tendo em conta que o parque Nacional da Peneda-Gerês também tem uma espécie de portagem



Mas é só no Verão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Out 2008 às 21:58)

*Re: Serra da Estrela  Parque pode vir a ter taxas de acesso*



Brunomc disse:


> Serra da Estrela
> 
> Parque pode vir a ter taxas de acesso
> 
> ...



Acordei hoje com a aparelhagem na RFM a dar essa notícia.
Até pode ser benéfica, dependendo, claro, da quantia dessas taxas e da correcta aplicação, ou não, desses fundos.


----------



## CidadeNeve (26 Out 2008 às 22:53)

Sou completamente a favor da redução de trafego na serra, de uma exploraçáo turistíca mais sustentável e de educação ambiental efectiva. O taxamento do acesso à serra coaduna-se com todos estes pontos. 

Contudo, devo salientar que à semelhança do que é feito noutras áreas, esta parece me ser o milagre que o governo descobriu para se desresponsabilizar dum papel que tem abandonado e que ainda só subsiste por convicçoes locais: o de autoridade reguladora e sustentadora dos parques enquanto instituições. Temo realmente que vindo dinheiro dos privados o pouco que vai emagreça ainda mais. 

Por último, conhecendo a realidade política da região e sabendo que se confundem com frequencia domínios políticos com os privados e que as noções jurídicas de "conflito de interesses" e "tráfico de influèncias" não se podem referir, parece-me que as portagens financiarão muito mais o turismo de estrelas que propriamente o parque. 

cumprimentos


----------



## Vince (26 Out 2008 às 23:01)

Também sou a favor. Ainda há poucas semanas paguei para subir ao Monte Santa Tecla em Espanha, e não é parque natural nem nada.
Agora é importante é que as receitas sejam canalizadas para a serra e não ser apenas mais uma taxa para outros fins.


----------



## olheiro (27 Out 2008 às 14:33)

Estou de acordo com o Vince. Sou a favor do estabelecimento de portagens de acesso à Serra com os consequentes benefícios para a protecção da mesma (repovomento de espécies, reflorestação,criação de incentivos para a fixação da pastorícia, etc.,)

Ironicamente e os mais jovens naturalmente que desconhecem isto, até à década de 6O do século passado quem quisesse aceder à Serra pelo único caminho transitável (não havia estrada alcatroada até à Torre), teria que ir por São Romão e no Santuário da Nossa Senhora do Desterro, junto à Central Hidroeléctrica, pagava uma portagem (havia cancela e tudo) que revertia para os esforços de conservação daquela precária via que estavam a cargo da Empresa Hidroeléctrica da Serra da Estrela. Era por aí que passava todo o pouco trânsito viário....


----------



## stormy (27 Out 2008 às 20:29)

na minha opiniao essa taxa nao deve ser exagerada ( como as portagens dos autoestradas).
se o dinheiro reverter para o bem da serra e das populações proximas ou inseridas nela acho uma ideia boa.
o parque natural da serra da estrela conta com acessos deficientes que basta um nevao e ja nao se pode ir a torre e tambem a nivel biologico tem vindo a degradar-se o que é lastimavel.
as potencialidades da zona sao enormissimas em todas as alturas do ano e é necessario mais cuidado com o parque e tambem a criaçao de mais caminhos pedestres, entre outras atracções com vista a  ensinar as pessoas que a serra nao é só snowboard ou ski.
por fim como todos sabemos é preciso gerir bem o dinheiro que poderá vir com essa taxa e impedir o uso fraudulento do mesmo.
o mais importante é explicar bem aos portugueses  a utilidade da taxa para que nao digam que é apenas um meio do governo do sócrates ganhar dinheiro para os ministros comprarem carros


----------

